# No fault accident



## Monica Emdubs (Aug 27, 2019)

Debris flew up and hit the car causing damage. On my app at the time. There was no way to avoid What can I expect from Hertz?


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

All depends what your setup is with hertz.. personal or rideshare rental?


----------



## Monica Emdubs (Aug 27, 2019)

Rideshare


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Monica Emdubs said:


> Rideshare


Ok. File a claim with uber since you were "on" app at the time. They should be able to resolve it for you. Depending what state you're in, it may or may not count towards your 3/3.


----------

